# Contracting new crop hay.



## swmnhay

Looks like the buyers are getting nervous!

The last 4 people I delivered to are all wondering about new crop hay and pricing.









Had a hay broker call an offer me $80 a ton .LOL.LMFAO.

I told him I'd spray it with roundup before I'd sell it for that.


----------



## rjmoses

I've told two of my customers to look for $200+/ton for *quality* next January. I figure if I'm high, I can give them a break and look like a good guy; if I'm low, I can tell them I warned them and look like I really know my business.

Besides: Part of any business is setting the proper expectation with the customer.

Ralph


----------



## NCSteveH

I've been contacted by far more people this year then ever before so I know that the supply will be very tight in my area this year. I'm planning on putting up 15-18K bales of timothy and 5k bales of straw. Going to either get my price off the wagon or it's into the barn till winter. should be a good year this year if the weather doesn't screw things up, 4.8" of rain so far this month so it will get a good start.


----------



## mlappin

Still no calls or inquiry's about hay this year. I'm beginning to get worried that if the rain keeps up, by time folks can get back in the field they'll just keep the hay they have in instead of turning it under. If that happens and unless the non-existent horse market recovers before winter, I'll be looking at $80-120/ton hay again. That would be just another straw on the hay making camel's back.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> I'm beginning to get worried that if the rain keeps up, by time folks can get back in the field they'll just keep the hay they have in instead of turning it under. .


I'm in that boat with some acres,if it gets to late to go to corn with them acres it will stay in alfalfa.


----------



## haybaler101

Lots of inquiries so far, already turned under some alfalfa, undecided on some more, no answer on price. All I know at this point, mlappin, if you can make good hay up there, I will pay more than the locals will for it and get it shipped here. Has to be big squares though.


----------



## mlappin

Don't have a large square baler, and to be perfectly honest I don't have anyone in my area I'd trust to actually show up when they say they will if I paid for custom baling. Been toying around with the ideal of adding a large square baler to my equipment line, but I'd need another large tractor, then actually have to have the help to get em picked up asap. If this turns into the 4th wet summer in the row, last thing I want is to be any more invested in hay equipment than I already am.


----------



## scrapiron

Y'all are making SOME of the larger horse farms around here that feed alfalfa hay very nervous,they are calling wanting to know if I can get or grow alfalfa for hay,with turning it under for corn & beans. Hope that you can get them(corn&beans) in on time and make some money for a change. Its time that these HORSE people have to pay fair market value for the hay so the farmer can make a profit and stay in business. The less alfalfa that is shipped into Fl the better it is, for us hay producers that make a quality product, to sell our hyb bermuda grass hay. Most of the horses around here should NOT be fed any alfalfa hay, they don't need it.

scrapiron


----------



## Nitram

I have three nags that would probably colic if they had a flake of alfalfa...I don't race or work them so they eat what the cows get prairie and or brome hay. please don't tell Peta (people eating tasty animals) lol and what ever you do don't tell the nags the cows get liquid protein!


----------



## scrapiron

Nitram said:


> I have three nags that would probably colic if they had a flake of alfalfa...I don't race or work them so they eat what the cows get prairie and or brome hay. please don't tell Peta (people eating tasty animals) lol and what ever you do don't tell the nags the cows get liquid protein!


I hear you!! I have 5qtr horses & a donkey and would not even think of giving them any alfalfa hay. Last week the vet was here for their annual shots, got all over my a##, the horses are obese !!!, since mid Feb they have had only hay&grass no feed. Cows get the same hay and a little feed.

scrapiron


----------



## scrapiron

Y'all are talking $200 a ton alfalfa hay this fall, is that in lg-sm squares/lg-sm rounds what size bale ?? I understand that will be fob on the farm, how much for delivery ( by the mile/weight). If that is small squares that is a great buy HERE, I get more than that " you pick up" out of the field. A lot of people including me are still feeding hay this year and the good hay is almost gone and very expensive, junk bermuda in rolls $60.00 for a 4x5 (900lb).

scrapiron


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

Scrapiron, there is a local gut here that owns a trucking company in South-eastern Ontario that sells hay to the some part of the US(it you check out the webpage, go to hay sales, then coverage) . JED Express is his website. He used to own two JD 348 balers, Steffen accumulators, grapples, forklifts, bi-directional NH with front disc mower and pull type mower (no power, didn't work worth sh&#)... any way the point to my story is that he sold all of his maymaking equipment in early april. Now plans on just hustling hay, not producing any at all, all acres are going to row crop is my guess (buy low sell high). Oh well, it is nice to know that there is enough room in our sales for some one else to make a living(???).


----------



## haybaler101

scrapiron said:


> Y'all are talking $200 a ton alfalfa hay this fall, is that in lg-sm squares/lg-sm rounds what size bale ?? I understand that will be fob on the farm, how much for delivery ( by the mile/weight). If that is small squares that is a great buy HERE, I get more than that " you pick up" out of the field. A lot of people including me are still feeding hay this year and the good hay is almost gone and very expensive, junk bermuda in rolls $60.00 for a 4x5 (900lb).
> 
> scrapiron


Yeah $200/ton from the farm. I would say freight will be at least $2.00 loaded mile, depending on back haul. So-- for a 1250 mile trip on 25 ton-- add another $100/ton to the hay price. And I think $200 will be for average alfalfa, not the rocket fuel.


----------



## panhandle9400

I had a grinder man call today and bid me 150.00 per ton for grinding alfalfa, so I think when it gets closer to season hay will continue to get higher due to so many acres being taken out for corn and beans etc. Some dairy hay is already selling 250.00 plus out west. So how high will it go ? Should be getting 300.00 a ton for what equipment is costing !!! let alone the fuel increase thanks to our traders and speculators , our ANTI-AMERICAN LIAR leader isnt helping things much either.


----------



## Haymike56

Yea, and he thinks talking about where he was born is a waste of time but the same day he flys off to Chicago to be on the Opra show. Them he gives the mayor a plaque for his service so they can claim the trip was "official busness" and the taxpayers will foot the bill!!


----------



## swmnhay

I've had more calls on hay in last 10 days then the last 6 months.


----------



## dixietank

Long winter coupled with a TX drought and fires has demand up. I wish I had rolled more last year.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dairy hay was 220-245 FOB here the first two cuttings. $260-275 delivered on about 300 mile hauls.


----------



## swmnhay

_Old thread New year._

_Guy just called for 1000 rd bales.wants it directly out of field.Dang I should of kept that last 50 acres I plowed out._


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

swmnhay send them to MS and I'll start loading them tonight. Sure would like to sell a 1000 rolls or several thousand small squares right now.


----------



## mlappin

Some folks are starting first cutting around here, the windrows look more like 2nd or 3rd cutting size wise. Even seen one guy double or triple raking for his _small square baler_. First cutting at least is gonna be hard to find in any volume.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Marty, I thought that ya'll had quite a bit of rain? Why the small crop? Mike


----------



## swmnhay

What to do?

*Guys are calling wanting hay straight out of the field.I really don't want to price it now and they are willing to work with me on the price.They will buy all that I have available if I let it go.*

*I'm thinking take salebarn price avg for month of dec.Rock Valley hay auction.largest in the area and what everyone prices off of here.*

*It will save me some work loading directly out of the field.Heck they will come with balers,loaders,trucks.Of course everything they do they will expect discount for.*


----------

